# new member, Photo stuff......



## kujo (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey guys,
New member here as I'm looking into getting my first BMW real soon.

here is some of my photo stuff.
Look it over and post anything you like.

Gear is: Canon 1DmkII's and 5D. lenses from 15mmFisheEye up to 600 f4L

http://www.kurtjones.com/automotive.htm

full sites:
http://www.surfshooter.com

http://www.kurtjones.com

cheers,

kj


----------



## kujo (Mar 16, 2006)

The photograph, I'm most known for:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

kujo said:


> ... as I'm looking into getting my first BMW real soon.


:wave: and welcome to the 'fest!

PS Be sure to open the car door first  j/k :bigpimp:


----------



## mysick3series (Dec 23, 2005)

We have a celebrity on our hands. ha jk. Thats a cool pic!:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

kujo said:


> The photograph, I'm most known for:


Wow! Look at that shark!


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

have I seen your stuff on photo.net or dpreview? Looks very familiar from the web...

Amazing shot, by the way!


----------



## kujo (Mar 16, 2006)

I usually only post on fredmiranda.com.

I haven't shot much new stuff in a bit.

My regular gig keeps me too damn busy.

I'm the camera operator on the hit tv show Cold Case(cbs).
That keeps me busy for 70 hours a week, 9.5 months of the year, so......

I plan on shooting alot, on our upcoming hiatus.

Lots of pix of my new Bimmer I suppose.

kj


----------



## z3-007 (Feb 9, 2006)

cool dolphin pic........have any BMW pics?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Great looking S4 buddy! And welcome to the fest!

What wheels are those on the S4, not the standard wheels but the other ones.

Thats a dolphin, not a shark, sharks have a different caudel (tail) fin.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

nice pics, welcome to the fest


----------



## kujo (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'll have some BMW pix as soon as I pick up my ZHP and meet up with some new Bimmer pals.
I can make all my Audi buddies jealous when I blow it !! ;-)

Yes, it's a dolphin, but if it's more interesting to think it's a shark, it's all good.
Art is subjective......

The wheels on the grey S4 are RS4 DTMs.
The wheels on the silver S4 are Neuspeed RS10's.
Both of those cars were mine.

I was hoping to go up to Bimmerfest and shoot some pix and see some cars, but not sure I'm going to be able to go now.....

You'll be seeing some Bimmer pix really soon !!

thanks,

kj


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Dude, I get that dolphin pic via email at least 4 times a year :rofl: 

I like the GTI pics :thumbup:


----------



## Bracken (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey man,

I'm also new.. but im also a FM poster.. and also a SS shooter.. Man, I've always thought that dolphin pic was a shark.. 


Mate, can u tell me how much your mounts were and where did u purchase them? I've only just started to get into mounting can u give me some tips man?


----------



## kujo (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, the mounts is a package of stuff that I've just pieced together.
Not just a kit.
It's probably cost about $1,500+ I'd guess.

Best tip is, mount the suctions on flush/flat pieces of body panels.
keep the mount as close to the car as you can, for the particular shot.
As you move the car away from the car, you have to slow it down, or you get a TON of vibration.

For those slowwwwwwwwww shutter moving angles, the car is usually off and in Neutral, so the car doesn't vibrate and you do a 2-3 sec exposure.......

ahhh, the 'shark'.............. funny.

I got my 330iZHP yesterday, so I'll be postin some Bimmer shots soon.

kj


----------



## Bracken (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks heaps Kurt  

Is there any specific mounts I should be looking for?

Actually can u give me ur whole set-up - names, etc. thanks dude.


----------



## Photo Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

A whole lotta money, just not a whole lotta talent.


----------



## ubp (May 19, 2005)

*I'm just about to go pro*

After taking P&S picture over a long period, it's kicking for me. The urge of getting more out of my pictures made me think and I'm about to buy a Canon EOS 30D. I'm also trying to learn the lens stuff and I'll but EFS 17-85 USM IS to start with (don't want to waste any money with introductory things that I will not use much later)
I'd better add you to my buddy list and ask for tips and tricks every now and then.
I plan on getting the DI 123, would you guys recommend to start the deep dive on pro shooting ?:loco:


----------

